# Erro no emerge -u world

## Festrati

estou recebendo esse erro direto não consigo atualizar alguns pacotes..

ja recompilei o gawk e nada..

alguem ja passou po isso? :Wink: 

=== usr/include/awk/gettext.h:26:22:: Unknown command

make: *** [filefuncs.o] Error 1

* Failed to build gawk module. Make sure you have

* sys-apps/gawk-3.1.1-r1 or later installed

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.5.8 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 131, Exitcode 0

!!! problem compiling gawk module

----------

## PT_LAmb

Não faço a mínima ideia   :Confused:  . Mas será esse o erro completo?

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## AngusYoung

Eu tive um problema semelhante, porém com a ncurses ... num fórum, me recomendaram fazer o seguinte (e funcionou): 

env-update

source /etc/profile

[]'z

----------

## Festrati

Obrigado pela resposta mais mesmo assim não funcionou...

continuarei na pesquisa

na real ele pergunta se realmente tenho instalado o gawk

 * Failed to build gawk module.  Make sure you have

 * sys-apps/gawk-3.1.1-r1 or later installed

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.5.8 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 131, Exitcode 0

!!! problem compiling gawk module

----------

## RoadRunner

Verifica se tens o gawk instalado (suponho que sim). Tenta re-emergir o gawk. Caso não resolva, procura no bugzilla (bugs.gentoo.org) problemas semelhantes. Se mesmo assim não der tenta instalar outra versão do gawk. Caso contrário não sei o que te diga =)

Boa sorte

----------

## Festrati

Legal um kra mandou outra solução e funcionou...

apenas demorou pacas

com a lentião do ibiblio mais um considerado tempo

a resoluçao ta ae:

adicionei no make.conf 

USE="nls"

e dei remerg na "glibc".

----------

